# My public quit smoking thread....



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

Well I figured I would post this. I have smoked for the last 12 years, started when I was 16. Smoked a pack to half a pack a day, 6 bucks a pack you get the idea lol. So I figured to give me some motivation I am going to put 6 bucks a day in a jar and use that money for my tooling fund )  Anyone have any tips on not jumping back on the smokes? I haven't had one since 11:30 last night.

Anyone who doesn't smoke, don't start!!!!

Chris


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2013)

Where do you get cigs for 6 bucks. They are over 8 bucks here. $17.48 for 2 packs.

 "Billy G"


----------



## macrnr (Feb 10, 2013)

Smoking is all about actions that trigger the desire to light up. Those triggers need to be accommodated with a substitute. In my case, when driving to work every morning there was a certain stop light just before entering the freeway that I would always light up. When I quit., I put a pack of " Altoids " in the ashtray and I would have an " Altoid " instead of a cigarette. I smoked for 25 years and I quit 10 years ago and haven't looked back. If you can get through the first two weeks, you have it whipped. Life is so much better without that nasty habit. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you guys. I will try the altoids. Billy, here in Ohio that's what Marbs are going for. Go over to West Virginia even cheaper. The last carton I bought over there it was 52 bucks.

Chris


----------



## macrnr (Feb 10, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Thank you guys. I will try the altoids. Billy, here in Ohio that's what Marbs are going for. Go over to West Virginia even cheaper. The last carton I bought over there it was 52 bucks.
> 
> Chris



$5.20 a pack X 1.5 packs per day = $7.80 per day. 
$7.80 X 365 days = $2,847.00
You could buy a nice milling machine or lathe for that money.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

macrnr said:


> $5.20 a pack X 1.5 packs per day = $7.80 per day.
> $7.80 X 365 days = $2,847.00
> You could buy a nice milling machine or lathe for that money.


Yes I could. I like that number. 7.80 a day hmmmm. 

Chris


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 10, 2013)

I quit smoking just four years ago, and it is the best thing I have ever done. My wife and I made a deal that when I quit I could use former cigarette money for machines, tooling, castings, and materials. In the four years since I quit I have not spent nearly as much money as if I were still smoking, but that's okay. Half the fun of this hobby is finding and obtaining the machines then fixing them up and setting up the shop.  I bought my 1941 Logan #210 lathe in 2010 then purchased some tooling such as a QCTP, collets, dial indicators, etc.   I do many welding projects also so a saw was a nice addition in 2011 when I picked up a Keller 5HD power hacksaw for $100. It was filthy and really only needed a good cleaning up but also needed a single phase motor which was another $100 on clearance at my local TSC store.  Last summer I purchase a Clausing 8520 mill for $1000 then purchased some more tooling like a clamping set, etc.

Quitting was difficult. Plain and simple. Probably one of the hardest things I have ever done. Every time I had the urge to smoke I reminded myself of what I would gain by quitting. Not just machinery and tooling, but a longer healthier life. More time with my grandkids. More time with my wife. More time to enjoy the things that really matter.

Don't give in to the urge to smoke! Drink lots of water, it will help your system get rid of the nicotine. When you get the urge to smoke, fight it off each time. After a few minutes it will go away. Getting through the first two weeks is the toughest part as it is the time where your brain starts craving nicotine. After a couple of weeks the craving subsides quite a bit and things get much easier. If you have any cigarettes laying around, THROW THEM AWAY!!   Avoid going places where other people smoke, and DON'T GO TO THE BAR WITH YOUR BUDDIES!!   After a few drinks you bum a smoke off of somebody, and the next thing you know you're buying a pack with the thought in mind that "I can quit again tomorrow".   DON'T MAKE THAT MISTAKE!!   Every hour that goes by without a cigarette gets you that much closer to be quittting successfully, and it is a goal that is well worth the effort. 

After a couple of days you will start coughing up all the crud that is in your lungs. That part of the healing process will take a couple of weeks, but you will be able to breathe better as a result. After a couple of weeks you senses of smell and taste will start to come back. They were never completely gone, but you will be amazed at how much they were compromised. My sense of smell seems to be better now than it ever was. I can smell a Christmas tree sales lot from a block away, and the wonderful smell of mountain air is something that I had forgotten until a couple of years ago. 

Get help if you need to. I used Chantix to quit and it made all the difference in the world. If you relent and have a smoke, don't give up, just start over. Anyone that I know that has quit has had to try a couple of times before succeeding. There is no shame in starting again, and it only spells failure if you don't try to quit again. 

Once you succeed and you are using your lathe or mill that was purchased with former cigarette money, you will from time to time remember where your hobby has its roots. Then you will also be able to say "this machining hobby is much more enjoyable than the smokes were."

Having been a smoker, I will never condemn someone who smokes, but I will heartily encourage them to quit, and I applaud all of you that have TRIED to quit. There is no need to praise those who have succeeded, as they already know and understand what they have gained by quitting. 

Kudos to you for trying, and best of luck to you in your future endeavors. You will not regret your decision to quit, especially when you can order things with your former smoke money.   :ups:


----------



## tommied (Feb 10, 2013)

One other thing I did was to cut a straw in half, chew on it when I had the urge to smoke. Gave my hands something to make them happy. tommie


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

Again thank you guys for the encouragement!!! I think my worse part is that the fiancée still smokes. Oh well I will quit!!

Thanks!!!!
Chris


----------



## Harry Eales (Feb 10, 2013)

I started smoking when I was 15 years of age, and within a few months I was on a minimum of 40 a day. I continued smoking this many until I was 65 years of age, when I suddenly realised on my old age pension, I could afford to smoke but I couldn't afford to pay any bill that came in or buy food. So I went to my Doctor I told him, I had tried just about every way possible to give up smoking without any success whatsoever. He gave me a prescription for a course of pills called Zyban. He said take one a day for the first week, and then two a day thereafter and continue smoking. I did as I was told and half way through the second week I found I had totally lost the desire to have a cigarette. After a couple of months even the smell of Ciggy smoke became abhorant to me. I have been off them for five years now. Today I am an anti smoking Nazi. lol. I cannot abide the smell of them.

My finances have improved, all my bills are paid the day they come in and I eat and drink like a gourmet. Sometimes I don't even bother to collect my weekly Old Age Pension because I still have a load of cash in my wallet. Now I'm no Bill Gates or Donald Trump but as a single guy aged 70 I get by. I can still afford to run my 4x4. I may not take expensive holidays but I've been most places I wanted to visit anyway.

There is a downside though. The Doctors all promised my breathing would improve (lies) I would be fitter, (also lies) my sex life would improve (also lies). Once a week horizontal refreshments is all I can manage,  but at my age who wants more? Finally, I would be better off financially (the only thing they got right). Wahey.

Try Zyban pills they really work.

Harry


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 10, 2013)

I smoked for 32 years--- When I quit I was smoking 3 packs a day. Heck I had a cloud of smoke following me around all the time. The trick----- don't try to stop---- Stop. One day I realized that smoking was killing me and I stopped--- nothing to do wiith money or what others thought----they where killing me. Remember you have the power to do anything you want. Oh----it's been better than 10 years since I stopped and trust me I would not be here today if I hadn't.


----------



## HMF (Feb 10, 2013)

Chris,

I started smoking at age 7. Yes, 7. My mother smoked, and I picked them up for her at the corner candy store here in Queens. She'd give me some for the trouble. (Drank beer at 7 too, but I grew up around Polish people so that's no surprise). I smoked up to 2 packs a day of the long ones (100's they called them) until I was 21. At that time, cigs were 65 cents a pack in NYC, 75 in the machine. We knew they caused cancer, but I loved smoking (still do).  Age 21, my mother got a benign nodule in her throat, so, it was time to think of quitting. I switched to cigars and pipes. Loved smoking and collecting meersham pipes and buying cigars from Wally Frank in NYC. After a year or so, I was able to stop totally. It's been 33+ years now. I still like smoking. I have smoked a Cuban now and then when I got my hands on one (Romeo & Julieta). 

I did it- you can too. Doc says my lungs are so clear you would never know I ever smoked.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Feb 10, 2013)

Quitting smoking is one of the best things you can do for yourself and the people affected by your life.

my story: started smoking age 17 pack a day for 10years quit cold turkey for 2 years...had a few too many Segrams/7ups' one night told myself i could have just one...started slowly but sure enough smoking' again. about a year later i knew i should quit so i did it again.quit cold turkey for another 3 years, i went out with Ol' Jack,and want a walkin' with Jonny... next thing i new i was bummin' a Parlament light from a woman i had just met. i went back to smoking for 5-6 years until my good friends father was diagnosed with stage 2 lung cancer, the doctors gave the recommendation for him to quit smoking. His son and i along with his dad attended a quit smoking program. it's been roughly 8 years or so since i had a cigarette, 
My friend's dad is still alive and kicking, he took well to the chemotherapy and after regaining his strength, 
went back to work, because he could not because he had to. i admire the tenacity of the old guy.

Good luck on your quitting smoking journey.
Quitting is the easy part, Not letting yourself have another is the hard part.

mike)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 10, 2013)

Funny that I found this thread, I have made some major lifestyle changes since the first of december. I have been battling high cholesterol for years. In november I went to the docs for a checkup and some blood work. Seems after my injury last summer and 5 weeks on the couch my triglycerides shot way up, they want you at 150 and I was at 650! A heart attack waiting to happen, it was a wake up call. So I went on a self imposed strict diet, workout 5 days a week with weights and on the treadmill. The doc said the only way to get the triglycerides in check was exercise. I have lost 20 lbs and I feel much better, my ruptured bicep is getting stronger weekly, I'm 52 years old and I am as strong as I was when I was 30, I would never have thought I could get my strength back. Smoking is next, I am weaning myself so the withdrawals won't be so bad. I have smoked since I was 12, I smoke about half a pack a day, I will quit very soon. I can't do it all at once or I will fail, but I know I need to do this and I will! Oh yea, and I will use the money saved for tools......or maybe a fishin boat. LOL The success stories here are motivational, and I will be one too.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Feb 10, 2013)

Quitting an addiction, any addiction begins with you. The main thing is that you HAVE TO WANT TO. I was an alcholic. One day I woke up and lookend in the mirror and said that's enough. I am sick and tired of being sick and tired. That was over 20 years ago. No pills, no groups (tried those) no nuthin, just me. It's a mind set. I have never regreted it.

 "Billy G"


----------



## HMF (Feb 10, 2013)

Cigs are $13 a pack here in NYC. Last time I smoked, they were 65 cents. I can't afford it, I spend too much money on my 3 kids. That's reason enough to stop. Like Cuban cigars, $10 each, you have one, that's it.


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 10, 2013)

Once you figure out that you can control your life you will be surprized at all the things you can do. Now if I could just figure out how to beat this getting old thing.:nono:


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 10, 2013)

WOW 13 bucks a pack!!! Wow. Just wow lol. Gary when you figure out the time continuum, don't forget us when you get rich lol )

Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 10, 2013)

Chris I am happy to wake up---the rest is just a bonus.


----------



## jgedde (Feb 10, 2013)

Bill Gruby said:


> Where do you get cigs for 6 bucks. They are over 8 bucks here. $17.48 for 2 packs.
> 
> "Billy G"



$10.70 a pack here in Long Island NY. Having tried gum, patch, Chantix, etc, I switched to e-Cigarettes back in May and feel 1000 times better.  I haven't been able to run up the stairs in years and now I can.  

Doc says nicotine isn't really all that bad, it's all the other stuff in tobacco smoke...

John


----------



## jgedde (Feb 10, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Well I figured I would post this. I have smoked for the last 12 years, started when I was 16. Smoked a pack to half a pack a day, 6 bucks a pack you get the idea lol. So I figured to give me some motivation I am going to put 6 bucks a day in a jar and use that money for my tooling fund )  Anyone have any tips on not jumping back on the smokes? I haven't had one since 11:30 last night.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't smoke, don't start!!!!
> 
> Chris



Good job man.  Don't give in!  The first 48 hours is the worst...  Take it for what it's worth coming from a fellow nicotine addict, but you have my encouragement.  

I wish I never started...  It would be so much easier to quit!

John


----------



## jgedde (Feb 10, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Now if I could just figure out how to beat this getting old thing.:nono:



:rofl:  But it sure beats the alternative...  

John


----------



## jocat54 (Feb 10, 2013)

jgedde said:


> $10.70 a pack here in Long Island NY. Having tried gum, patch, Chantix, etc, I switched to e-Cigarettes back in May and feel 1000 times better.  I haven't been able to run up the stairs in years and now I can.
> 
> Doc says nicotine isn't really all that bad, it's all the other stuff in tobacco smoke...
> 
> John




I also use the ecig.....smoked for 50 years. It wasn't hard at all for me to go with the ecig, I know I feel so much better now. You can also get the eliquid with no nicotine in it. It's only been four months without a tobacco cig, but the changes are great.


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 11, 2013)

I quit for the last time about 2yrs ago. 

1st time was on a med cruise in '89 after smoking since 16 so 13 yrs at a pack a day. Cold turkey. 2yrs later on another med cruise mooched one and started back. I figured i could always quit again since the 1st time was no big deal. Besides ship store cigs were like 1.80$ a carton.

2nd time was after I retired from the Navy in '95 used the patch. Strangely enough that time was much harder. Then started smoking "as a hobby" on weekends at the flying field and quit again each monday a couple years of that and then I was smoking in the car, garage, and field but never in the house.

A couple years back I quite again with gum. It was terrible! I really suffered quiting that time. Lots of slips and lapses. I am convinced each time was harder to quit. I will never again smoke anything because I enjoy it so much!

Good luck with your quitting folks. You will find the benefits are numerous and well worth it.

Steve


----------



## jfcayron (Feb 11, 2013)

I quit 16 years ago when my youngest son was born.
At least 2 or 3 times prior I quit for a few years. Each time I tried "just one" cigarette and before the week was over I was back to my old habit.
An addiction is an addiction. You cannot allow yourself to let go even once. Ask a recovering alcoholic.
Now the good news is once you are over the first 2 weeks or month it does not take any effort to say "no".

In my case it was just a matter of faith: I woke up that morning and thought "Fantastic, I am a non-smoker now!" and felt great about it. It was not half as hard as the previous attempts.

Come back here for support if you feel like it, there are quite a few of us here to help.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the well wishes guys!! I slipped up last night, bummed one off of the fiancee...my head never spun so fast lol. But today so far so good. Got some tooth picks. In all honesty, its the habit of the hand and mouth that the worse for me. I just wish I never started lol.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Gary Max (Feb 11, 2013)

Chris just remember--------- you can stop any time you want to-----


----------



## righto88 (Feb 11, 2013)

I need to jump on this QUIT but went out and bought a carten,,,, Maybe it's a weather thing? I just enjoy smoking.


----------



## righto88 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gary Max said:


> Chris just remember--------- you can stop any time you want to-----



So true Gary!


----------



## ranch23 (Feb 11, 2013)

Its as much a habit as an addiction, that is, its something to do that you're used to doing. Realize and tell yourself that every cigarette takes off 5 minutes, 5 hours or 5 days off of your life. Keep us posted.


----------



## macrnr (Feb 11, 2013)

This thread is like a fraternity of either smokers or ex-smokers, so we all know what is involved. I am not preaching, but I haven't had a cigarette in over 10 years and quitting was one of the best things I have done in my life. Quitting was also one of the hardest things I have ever done in my life. I have watched two members of my family go to an early grave because of cigarettes and the last years of their lives was very difficult for them and their families. Personally, I quit drinking and smoking at the same time. Alcohol seems to increase the desire for a cigarette. I tried to quit quite a few times before it took, but it seemed I was fooling myself. I would get around my buddies drinking beer, and next thing I know I have a cigarette in my mouth. Finally one day, I decided this is the time and I quit cold turkey, no gum, patches or pills. I remember one of my co-workers said to me the first week after I had quit "You are a grouchy *******, you need to start smoking again". We all can relate to what you have ahead of you, but it is one of the best things you will ever do.

Anything in life that is worthwhile, requires effort to achieve.


----------



## burnrider (Feb 11, 2013)

Seems like most my friends smoking 40 yrs or more only quit after heart or cancer surgery.  Two of them recently. Never did smoke, but I admire anyone who beats a self-destructive habit.


----------



## macrnr (Feb 13, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Well I figured I would post this. I have smoked for the last 12 years, started when I was 16. Smoked a pack to half a pack a day, 6 bucks a pack you get the idea lol. So I figured to give me some motivation I am going to put 6 bucks a day in a jar and use that money for my tooling fund )  Anyone have any tips on not jumping back on the smokes? I haven't had one since 11:30 last night.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't smoke, don't start!!!!
> 
> Chris


Chris, How goes the battle?


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 13, 2013)

It's going rough lol. I about threw the towel in yesterday at work. I doubled over from days to afternoons. Walked past a buddy of mine smoking smelled dang good. He offered me one, I thought on it for a minute or two and said no. Although I didn't have a band playing, I felt pretty good lol. But so far, this SUCKS!!!!  

Chris


----------



## swatson144 (Feb 13, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> It's going rough lol. I about threw the towel in yesterday at work. I doubled over from days to afternoons. Walked past a buddy of mine smoking smelled dang good. He offered me one, I thought on it for a minute or two and said no. Although I didn't have a band playing, I felt pretty good lol. But so far, this SUCKS!!!!
> 
> Chris



It gets better, and better, and better. Don't push ole girle to quit. She can smoke around you because you don't smoke!

Steve


----------



## Rbeckett (Feb 13, 2013)

Chris,
Once you get past the physical craving for nicotine you should have it about licked.  I always sucked on Jolly Rancher candy when I wanted a smoke to give me something in my mouth to satisfy that need.  I say keep up the effort, It is worth it.  Unfortunately I am a slug and cant practice what I preach.  I started smoking again the day I got out of the hospital after 8 months flat on my back.  I just wabted that ole familiar feeling and fell right back into the pit.  So I'm pulling for ya to be more successful than me and maybe one day you can tell me to keep at it too.  Good luck and dont give in.  Your almost there....
Bob


----------



## macrnr (Feb 13, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> It's going rough lol. I about threw the towel in yesterday at work. I doubled over from days to afternoons. Walked past a buddy of mine smoking smelled dang good. He offered me one, I thought on it for a minute or two and said no. Although I didn't have a band playing, I felt pretty good lol. But so far, this SUCKS!!!!
> 
> Chris


The first week is a real *****, the second week is pretty tough, after that it is all down hill. 
Good Luck


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2013)

This thread has got me thinking about it every day, I really need to quit. I enjoy it and hate it at the same time. I have to find a way to take my mind off of it and redirect my cravings.


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 13, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> This thread has got me thinking about it every day, I really need to quit. I enjoy it and hate it at the same time. I have to find a way to take my mind off of it and redirect my cravings.



Tell me about it lol. What I'm doing, is I soaked some tooth picks in candy flavoring and throw one in my mouth when I feel the urge. Which seems to be a lot lately lol. Thanks guys for all of the well wishes!!

thanks
Chris


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 14, 2013)

Well I about cracked again, so I went out and bought the patch.....  

Chris


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 14, 2013)

Hang in there and don't give up!!   You will not regret it.


----------



## jfcayron (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude, we are all with you!


----------



## macrnr (Feb 14, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Well I figured I would post this. I have smoked for the last 12 years, started when I was 16. Smoked a pack to half a pack a day, 6 bucks a pack you get the idea lol. So I figured to give me some motivation I am going to put 6 bucks a day in a jar and use that money for my tooling fund )  Anyone have any tips on not jumping back on the smokes? I haven't had one since 11:30 last night.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't smoke, don't start!!!!
> 
> Chris


 Well Chris, Imagine you are walking a timeline of two weeks from the time you quit to the end of two weeks when things start to get easier. You started this thread on the 2/10/13 and we are almost to 2/15/13. 5 days is better than a third of the way there. There is a lot of positive energy pulling for you.
Good Luck


----------



## Ray C (Feb 14, 2013)

Hey, think about this...  The nicotine in your system is virtually undetectable after 3-4 days of not smoking.  It's those 3-4 days that really messes with your brain chemistry (yes, nicotine works on the parts of the brain that deals with addiction).  The worst is over as far as your physical body is concerned.  You're done.  You're free now.  The rest is all in your thinking so take each moment and be proud that you're taking control.  Do different stuff like take walks etc.

I used to smoke cigars and they're every bit as addicting as smokes.  -Went through this too.  

Hang in there!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone who chooses to quit smoking has my respect. One of the toughest things I've ever had to do is watch my Dad die of lung cancer. I wouldn't wish that on anyone.

Hang in there. You will win.


----------



## macrnr (Feb 18, 2013)

How goes the battle Chris?


----------



## Tamper84 (Feb 18, 2013)

It's going a lot better now!! These patches actually work imagine that. Lol. They itch a little when put on, but no other complaints. It's just breaking the habit of inhaling.Thank for the encouragement. Chris


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Thank you guys. I will try the altoids. Billy, here in Ohio that's what Marbs are going for. Go over to West Virginia even cheaper. The last carton I bought over there it was 52 bucks.
> 
> Chris



Heck, your right down Rt 7 from here. 
We used to get them for about $3.50 a pack over here. 
Are you still off of them?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

Well I have successfully jumped on the band wagon. After 38 years of smoking and trying everything to quit I tried chantix under the advice of my doctor. I have been taking it for 1 month now and I gotta say for me it works great, the cravings started going away almost immediately. I have been smoke free for almost 3 weeks now (19 days) and I am not loosing my mind. The only side effects I have had from the chantix is more dreams, and weird ones, and a little more tired than usual. I will take it for the next month just to be sure I beat this addiction. Like I said, for me it works great!


----------



## macrnr (Mar 31, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Well I have successfully jumped on the band wagon. After 38 years of smoking and trying everything to quit I tried chantix under the advice of my doctor. I have been taking it for 1 month now and I gotta say for me it works great, the cravings started going away almost immediately. I have been smoke free for almost 3 weeks now (19 days) and I am not loosing my mind. The only side effects I have had from the chantix is more dreams, and weird ones, and a little more tired than usual. I will take it for the next month just to be sure I beat this addiction. Like I said, for me it works great!


With all that money your saving, you can get some tooling or something. Sounds like you have it whipped. Good Luck!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

macrnr said:


> With all that money your saving, you can get some tooling or something. Sounds like you have it whipped. Good Luck!



I bought a super clean burke #4 with a bunch of free lathe tooling yesterday as a reward to myself. If I keep my hands busy I don't think about smoking. I have beat the chemical part of the addiction.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

gets easier with time. Might put a few lbs on, not from always eating, but smoking kicks up your metabolism a bit.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

mrbreezeet1 said:


> gets easier with time. Might put a few lbs on, not from always eating, but smoking kicks up your metabolism a bit.


Yup, that's what the doc said too. Haven't picked any up yet though, I did loose 20lbs before I quit though.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup, that's what the doc said too. Haven't picked any up yet though, I did loose 20lbs before I quit though.



I sure did, But I was starting to put it on even before l quit. I am soon to be 58, and I think I my system changed.


----------



## Tamper84 (Mar 31, 2013)

Wow. Well, my progress went down hill. The patch, didnt work out. I started having some crazy dreams. I mean crazy as no sleep. I need to stop and see my doctor about Chantix. I have cut down a bunch as a result though. A pack a week instead of a pack a day lmao.  

Chris


----------



## jfcayron (Mar 31, 2013)

Greg and Chris, we are proud of you. You are very close to the goal!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Wow. Well, my progress went down hill. The patch, didnt work out. I started having some crazy dreams. I mean crazy as no sleep. I need to stop and see my doctor about Chantix. I have cut down a bunch as a result though. A pack a week instead of a pack a day lmao.
> 
> Chris


Don't quit quitting, Find what works for you, I have failed many times, but I think I have found what works for me. Chantix has many side effects for some people, but not for me. Some people get depression from it, I have just the opposite and feel rather upbeat, crazy dreams though. It's just a matter of retraining my mind at this point, you have to really want it. My wife still smokes and she has cut down, maybe I have inspired her a little, LOL 
Tamper the fact that you have cut down is progress just the same, keep at it, tell yourself that you can do it, want it, when you think about it put it out of your mind. I know easier said than done, but keep at it my friend.


----------



## macrnr (Mar 31, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yup, that's what the doc said too. Haven't picked any up yet though, I did loose 20lbs before I quit though.



When I quit 10 years ago, I picked up 30 lbs overnight. I started walking 2 miles a day and that took care of it for a while. Since I hit 55 it has just been a struggle with my weight. I guess as one gets older the body changes. Anyway, I would never go back to those nasty cigarettes, I can't even stand the smell anymore.


----------



## mrbreezeet1 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Wow. Well, my progress went down hill. The patch, didnt work out. I started having some crazy dreams. I mean crazy as no sleep. I need to stop and see my doctor about Chantix. I have cut down a bunch as a result though. A pack a week instead of a pack a day lmao.
> 
> Chris





macrnr said:


> When I quit 10 years ago, I picked up 30 lbs  overnight. I started walking 2 miles a day and that took care of it for a  while. Since I hit 55 it has just been a struggle with my weight. I  guess as one gets older the body changes. Anyway, I would never go back  to those nasty cigarettes, I can't even stand the smell anymore.



Yeah, thats what happened to me l think, My system changing. I had quit about 2 years ago, but I would smoke one every now and then.
around August of 2012,I was in the ER it was diverticulitis, but I thought it was food poisoning, that's why I went in. I had to wait 2 or 3 hours, and I was fine, but when they had me on that stupid hard exam table, some kind of spasm hit me and hurt like hell. I thought it was my appendix,  
Anyways, it knocked the wind out of me, and I didn't like the feeling of not being able to breath, so I voweled not to smoke one again, and I have not.

- - - Updated - - -



macrnr said:


> When I quit 10 years ago, I picked up 30 lbs overnight. I started walking 2 miles a day and that took care of it for a while. Since I hit 55 it has just been a struggle with my weight. I guess as one gets older the body changes. Anyway, I would never go back to those nasty cigarettes, I can't even stand the smell anymore.



Yeah, I promised I would not date anyone that smokes either, it might be too easy to pick it up again.

- - - Updated - - -



woodtickgreg said:


> Don't quit quitting, Find what works for you, I have failed many times, but I think I have found what works for me. Chantix has many side effects for some people, but not for me. Some people get depression from it, I have just the opposite and feel rather upbeat, crazy dreams though. It's just a matter of retraining my mind at this point, you have to really want it. My wife still smokes and she has cut down, maybe I have inspired her a little, LOL
> Tamper the fact that you have cut down is progress just the same, keep at it, tell yourself that you can do it, want it, when you think about it put it out of your mind. I know easier said than done, but keep at it my friend.



a pack a week if you could keep it there might not be too bad, but probably, at least in my case, if I got stressed out, I was smoking normal again.


----------



## strantor (Mar 31, 2013)

I quit smoking on the first of the year coincidentally. It wasn't planned to be a new years resolution, it just so happened that I smoked the cig of the last pack of the last carton of the big box of marlboros I recieved from my family in the Philippines on DEC31 and I promised the wife once I finished that box I was done. 

But, I kept chewing tobacco. Been smoking for 12 years and dipping for 6 years. I quit the smoking 3 months ago and I quit the dipping 6 days ago. The dipping was significantly harder to quit than the cigarettes. I had lots of rage issues during those first few days, which I funneled into something constructive... well, DEstructive actually. I had this tool shed against my house that was rotting and needed to be removed. I removed it with an axe, in battlefield roid raging viking style. A little bit at a time, every time I had an outburst I would go outside and pick the axe and start swinging. I'm convinced that was the key to my success. It was either that, or beat my family, or break my furniture or start using tobacco again. Taking out aggression and rage on inanimate objects is really therapeutic, and worth doing even if you're not trying to quit smoking; just to help you live a more relaxed and less stressful life. Releases endorphins or somesuch scientific thing.





This is my second time quitting. First time was much easier, and I stayed tobacco free for 8 months. The first time I quit tobacco, I quit drinking at the same time. Then my little brother came home on leave and I went drinking with him, and lit the first smoke up after only 2 beers. So this time I made it a point to keep drinking as I quit smoking, in order to condition myself to drink without needing to smoke at the same time. I can't afford to start smoking again; if I do, I'll never be able to quit again. If it gets as much harder next time as it got this time, I will probably kill someone if I try to quit.

I'm finding that when I want a smoke or a dip, I eat food instead. I'm really porking out. Hit 200lbs today, up from 182 on the first of the year. After I feel like I've fully licked the chewing tobacco cessation, I'm going to start focusing on my weight. Dieting, exercise, all to come. Baby steps. Can't do all this stuff at at once.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

All I can say is congratulations to all of you that have kicked the habit, are in the process, or hope to.  I smoked those small cigars for a number of years.  I "didn't inhale" but ya right the smoke is all around you.  When our company closed our design center and I decided to retire, I said no more cigars, when they are done they are done.  I slowly weened myself off over the next week or so, till they were no more.  Besides the health aspect, to help motivate me, I said I would use the money saved to help support my Clock repair hobby.. and it has more than paid off.

Keep at it. It can be difficult.. but believe me it is very much worth it.

David S


----------



## bcall2043 (Mar 31, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Wow. Well, my progress went down hill. The patch, didnt work out. I started having some crazy dreams. I mean crazy as no sleep. I need to stop and see my doctor about Chantix. I have cut down a bunch as a result though. A pack a week instead of a pack a day lmao.
> Chris



Hang in there Chris.

I have stayed out of this conversation because I don't smoke. I got all my smoking second hand (at least most of it was second hand) when I was young. My mother smoked, caught tuberculosis and was forced to quit while being treated for it in the hospital. The doctor told her not to start again but she did and passed away with a respiratory infection about a year and half later. The doctor said with the damage from the tuberculosis, the respiratory infection was just too much for her to survive. I have always felt that if she had not gone back to smoking she might have survived the respiratory infection.

Don't give up you can do it.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 31, 2013)

I agree, baby steps and one thing at a time, I like you cant do it all at once. I quit drinking 15 or 20 years ago, I recently mad some huge diet and excersize changes to my life, dropped 20 lbs, got my cholesterol and triglycerides under control. This all prepared me for the quit smoking thing. I got sick a week or so ago and had a respiratory infection and felt like crap so I laid off the excersize for a while. Once things settle down between the 2 jobs a little I'll get back in to it, it made me feel really good and I slept better too.


----------



## tommied (Apr 4, 2013)

I had been a nonsmoker for 15 years before my wife finally quit. She put on a bunch of weight but I love her much more now that she stinks no longer. Hang in there, I wanted a smoke for around 3 years before I quit slapping my shirt pocket when drinking coffee.  tommie


----------



## macrnr (Apr 4, 2013)

I had lots of rage issues during those first few days, which I funneled into something constructive... well, DEstructive actually. I had this tool shed against my house that was rotting and needed to be removed. I removed it with an axe, in battlefield roid raging viking style. A little bit at a time, every time I had an outburst I would go outside and pick the axe and start swinging. I'm convinced that was the key to my success. It was either that, or beat my family, or break my furniture or start using tobacco again. Taking out aggression and rage on inanimate objects is really therapeutic, and worth doing even if you're not trying to quit smoking; just to help you live a more relaxed and less stressful life. Releases endorphins or somesuch scientific thing.

View attachment 51018


That picture speaks a thousand words. Rip & run, demo's fun!


----------



## jpfabricator (Apr 4, 2013)

Tamper84 said:


> Thanks for all of the well wishes guys!! I slipped up last night, bummed one off of the fiancee...my head never spun so fast lol. But today so far so good. Got some tooth picks. In all honesty, its the habit of the hand and mouth that the worse for me. I just wish I never started lol.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris


Iv been free from them for 4 years now, and I still reach for the pocket I kept them in. Just a force of habit. For me after the first 5 days it started to get easier. God bless you in your decision, and may he grant you strength.


----------



## strantor (Apr 4, 2013)

Today was hard. I don't have any more tool sheds to demo, so I've started doing pushups every time I get real strong hankerin'. Did a lot of pushups today. one set and 5 min later another. then a beer. and more pushups. Got in a few verbal spats with the wife; she's been pretty understanding but I think her patience is wearing thin.

oh yeah, and went through about 1/3 tin of altoids.


----------



## samthedog (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations to those who have quit and I encourage those in the process. Throat cancer caused by smoking has had a huge effect on our family and set my wife and I back years in our careers and financially. My mother-in-law has never seen the reason to quit despite knowing it's killing her and resulting in financial distress for the whole family.

Having studied human physiology and biology in university I can tell you that the start is the hardest. Your body chemistry has to reset and the chemicals used in the cigarettes take some time to flush out of your system. Many of the chemicals act as anti-inflammatory agents and anti-allergens(?) in order to reduce the reaction from your lungs to the smoke. Expect anger and even some bouts of depression as the chemistry normalizes in your system. This is only temporary and you will get past it. Good luck guys.

Paul.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 26, 2013)

Almost 2 months smoke free! I got this thing beat this time, my sense of smell has gotten better, food taste better too! So with the $150 a month I am saving I decided to reward myself with a new truck, and it will never smell like an ashtray.


----------



## Tamper84 (Apr 26, 2013)

Oooo very very nice!!!!

Chris


----------



## macrnr (Apr 26, 2013)

I recently discovered another benefit from quitting. I am now a much better stick welder than I was in my smoking days. Smoking causes a certain amount of hand shaking that definitely has an effect on welding, especially when using 7018 rod.


----------



## dickr (Apr 27, 2013)

HOORAY FOR YOU !!! That's an accomplishment that is not easy under any condition. Remember, don't let anybody smoke in that PURTY truck either.
dickr


----------

